# best CAI for 3.5 SE?



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

AEM or Injen. Can't make up my mind... What do you guys recommend? I'm a n00b at cars, and own one screwdriver, so I would get someone else to do the install. Also need BPV just incase of sudden downpour in Houston.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I love my INJEN!! Plus install is simple screwdriver and socket wrench!! I have pic check it out.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

take a look at my 2.5 thread comparing the two.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Looks like I'll get the Injen


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

M|22 said:


> *AEM or Injen. Can't make up my mind... What do you guys recommend? I'm a n00b at cars, and own one screwdriver, so I would get someone else to do the install. Also need BPV just incase of sudden downpour in Houston. *


Get the AEM with the BPV.. you can get it polished as well. I think AEM knows there stuff more then Injen.. besides.. they put an AEM on the project Altima 3.5 right??


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Jordan wheres Nike So I get those!  U can get a BPV with Injen.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

The AEM works well and they generally run a car for 100 dyno passes before they are happy with their design.

Haven't tried the Injen so I can't comment on them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: best CAI for 3.5 SE?*



scottlny said:


> *Get the AEM with the BPV.. you can get it polished as well. I think AEM knows there stuff more then Injen.. besides.. they put an AEM on the project Altima 3.5 right??  *


 couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

PLaceRacing .. nuff said.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Anyone you get you will love You just need to get one!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

rpny said:


> *PLaceRacing .. nuff said. *


Ditto


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

It really depends on preference. But like ScottIny said, "they use it on the project Altima".


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Anyone you get you will love You just need to get one! *


Thanx for all the info guys.


----------

